# Food Network and HGTV- Premium?????



## atfree (Feb 1, 2007)

Food Network and HGTV On Demand both appeared on my HR20-100 yesterday. However, whenever I try to add something to the Queue, I get the message "Do you Want to subscribe to this PREMIUM service? Call customer service or Directv.com". I also get this message on the Eurocinema On Demand channel. Food Network and HGTV are both part of my base package. What's up with this? I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

No problem here. I've been able to download from all 3 without problems.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I had the same issue with a Food Network show I was trying to download. It gave me the subscription message. Only time it has happened though.


----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I had the same thing happen yesterday. Does/did it fix itself?


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> No problem here. I've been able to download from all 3 without problems.


Are you using the national release or a CE version? I've never been able to get a download from either one. I get the same message each time about subscribing.


----------



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

There must be a bug, but I have been getting the same message with the CE 0x1CD.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

atfree said:


> Food Network and HGTV On Demand both appeared on my HR20-100 yesterday. However, whenever I try to add something to the Queue, I get the message "Do you Want to subscribe to this PREMIUM service? Call customer service or Directv.com". I also get this message on the Eurocinema On Demand channel. Food Network and HGTV are both part of my base package. What's up with this? I'd appreciate any suggestions.


I haven't tried HDTV, but I was getting that message on some shows on the Food Network. Good Eats wouldn't work but Everyday Italian recorded fine.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> No problem here. I've been able to download from all 3 without problems.


Well you must be the only one then. I tried once again just a few minutes ago. I still get a message telling me to call Directv or going to their website to activate the channel. So how do you account for that? Maybe because I have the old family choice programming option??? And why only Food OnDemand and nothing else? I have done on demand several times on history and many other channels.


----------



## lolaker99 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was getting the same messages yesterday for both Food Network and HGTV. I get both HD versions of the channels and the sd version but not the on-demand items.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I didn't even know we had these 2 channels until I read this thread, I had to add them to my channel list. Wonder why there was no mention of this.

BTW, I like how the VOD lists the episode numbers, and has a better description of shows, I wish the regular guide did this as well.


----------



## atfree (Feb 1, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Well you must be the only one then. I tried once again just a few minutes ago. I still get a message telling me to call Directv or going to their website to activate the channel. So how do you account for that? Maybe because I have the old family choice programming option??? And why only Food OnDemand and nothing else? I have done on demand several times on history and many other channels.


Still happening. I was told maybe it took a while for the new DOD channels to update based on your package, but I'm still getting this message on certain shows on these 2 DOD channels. Some but not all. For instance, one show on HGTV On Demand will download fine, another will give me this message. No rhyme or reason. I've started to call Directv but don't want to get involved in the CSR nightmare (the one I get probably won't even know DOD exists). Oh well, I guess I'll just keep waiting to see if it corrects itself.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I get the same error with shows from fox reality - but I get the channel if I watch live. I'm taking the wait and see approach


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

atfree said:


> Food Network and HGTV On Demand both appeared on my HR20-100 yesterday. However, whenever I try to add something to the Queue, I get the message "Do you Want to subscribe to this PREMIUM service? Call customer service or Directv.com". I also get this message on the Eurocinema On Demand channel. Food Network and HGTV are both part of my base package. What's up with this? I'd appreciate any suggestions.


I also had this problem. However I tried to download some programs just for laughs. It worked. So it seems like they sorted this problem out.

But now I saw someone complaining that TCM DoD was getting the same "premium channel" message. Whack a mole anyone????


----------



## dtivomem (Apr 14, 2007)

I got the same error tonight when i tried to add a show from Fox Reality. I'm not one to typically watch this channel but with the strike i'm looking at other options. Anyway i tried to add three different shows and got the call directv to subscribe to this channel. I verified that i did get the live version and even tried again but still no joy. 

Any idea on where to get get help? Hopefully someone is listening.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

jhollan2 said:


> I get the same error with shows from fox reality - but I get the channel if I watch live. I'm taking the wait and see approach


Exactly what I'm experiencing. Directv has been no help. Anyone igured out a solution?


----------

